# X11 in FreeBSD 12.0  != X11 in FreeBSD 11.2



## hruodr (Jun 21, 2019)

I installed 12.0, and now: fonts are unsharp, xterms are much wider. Cool?

Perhaps someone knows how to get X11 look like it always looked like?

And changing from X11 to consoles with Alt-Fx and back leads to a
black screen or to distorted colours.

I have the impression that 12.0 was not enough tested.

Thanks for any tipp!

UPDATE: I had the samew problem some years ago. Solution for my computer:

`kldload radeonkms.ko`


----------



## shkhln (Jun 21, 2019)

Did you upgrade to 12.0 or is it a clean installation? What is you hardware?



			
				hruodr said:
			
		

> X11 in FreeBSD 12.0 != X11 in FreeBSD 11.2





hruodr said:


> I have the impression that 12.0 was not enough tested.



Yes, it's absolutely the same X11. No, X11 wasn't tested specifically for 12.0 release, it's not a part of the base system.


----------



## hruodr (Jun 21, 2019)

Installed in a new CD, because I wanted to keep the 11.2 installation.

Indeed nothing new: old problems that I brought years ago to the forum. The solution for me:

`pkg install xf86-video-ati-legacy`

It is work for some hours to tune the system until I can work with it.


----------



## Beastie (Jun 22, 2019)

So you're still using the old drivers. Have you tried installing the new ones (graphics/drm-kmod)?



hruodr said:


> I installed 12.0, and now: fonts are unsharp, xterms are much wider. Cool?


Vesa?



hruodr said:


> I have the impression that 12.0 was not enough tested.


Unrelated to FreeBSD. Xorg is third-party software and not dependent on any particular FreeBSD version. That's the case for the entire ports tree actually, not just Xorg. And the separation only _increased_ lately with the new KMS drivers.


----------

